

TellMe "not even close" to Siri - dylangs1030
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2011/11/25/apples-siri-vs-microsofts-tellme-this-isnt-even-close/

======
_delirium
Not too surprising. Siri isn't "real AI" in a sense, but it _is_ the result of
several years of well-funded AI research
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CALO>), which is probably an approximation of
AI that's hard to replicate without significant effort.

~~~
dylangs1030
It's also difficult to replicate because Apple acquired the technology and
patented it, making it very difficult for other companies to compete for a
while.

